# Looking for players in Rochester, NY area



## Ranier Wolfcastle (Aug 8, 2007)

Our group just lost our other player.  We're looking for another 2 or 3 players.  We play D&D 3.0/3.5 and I have also run Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay.  I'm open to running it again.  We play about twice a month, usually on a Thursday or Friday night.  

Most recently we played in Eberron.  We'll probably sticking with that setting for the next few months.  I'm thinking of running something in the Birthright setting in the not too distant future.  

Respond here or email me ranierwolfcastle07@yahoo.com


----------

